#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  AirGrid M 23 db HP com 02 Estacões e 01 Ponto de Acesso

## TEKOWIFI

Pessoal é minha 1ª Experiencia com esse, equipamento e tudo que fiz até agora foi vendo videos no YouTube e lendo e aqui no Fórum

Mas eu ja fixei 02 antenas a 1ª Estação enviando p/o Ponto de acesso a 1.3 Km (Pelo Google Maps) de distancia onde terá outra Estação a 300 Metros que não instalei ainda, que receberá o sinal desse P. de acesso, é possível.

Estou enviando uma Internet Fibra 30/30 Full mas os teste de velocidade estão variando muito entre 2 e 15 Megas de Downloads e 0,4 a 27 Megas Upload o 1º esta a 08 Metros de altura do Solo e o 2º a 13 metros do Solo e mostra visada total deve ter muito erro meu na configuração se puderem me ajudar:
Ex: a distancia eu ajustei p/ 1.6 KM uns 21% a mais e depois marquei auto??? escolhi o canal 5640 DFS Amplitude do Canal 20MHZ??

----------


## welitom

os sinal dos radios tao muito ruim. falta alinhamento ou.visada com essas airgrid para conseguir uns 30mb teria q conseguir um sinal na media de -50

----------


## jiago

> Pessoal é minha 1ª Experiencia com esse, equipamento e tudo que fiz até agora foi vendo videos no YouTube e lendo e aqui no Fórum
> 
> Mas eu ja fixei 02 antenas a 1ª Estação enviando p/o Ponto de acesso a 1.3 Km (Pelo Google Maps) de distancia onde terá outra Estação a 300 Metros que não instalei ainda, que receberá o sinal desse P. de acesso, é possível.
> 
> Estou enviando uma Internet Fibra 30/30 Full mas os teste de velocidade estão variando muito entre 2 e 15 Megas de Downloads e 0,4 a 27 Megas Upload o 1º esta a 08 Metros de altura do Solo e o 2º a 13 metros do Solo e mostra visada total deve ter muito erro meu na configuração se puderem me ajudar:
> Ex: a distancia eu ajustei p/ 1.6 KM uns 21% a mais e depois marquei auto??? escolhi o canal 5640 DFS Amplitude do Canal 20MHZ??


Avisada entre os radios esta limpa amigo ? 
Caso tenha muitos obstáculos terá q elevar mais os radios a ponto de conseguir o efeito desejado.
Ou se preferir nivele todos em uma única altura e compre um par de powerbeam 400 pra colocar nos locais onde VC vai distribuir na fibra.
E verifique tbm se o local contem poluição da freqüência que VC esta usando.

----------


## TEKOWIFI

> os sinal dos radios tao muito ruim. falta alinhamento ou.visada com essas airgrid para conseguir uns 30mb teria q conseguir um sinal na media de -50





> Avisada entre os radios esta limpa amigo ? 
> Caso tenha muitos obstáculos terá q elevar mais os radios a ponto de conseguir o efeito desejado.
> Ou se preferir nivele todos em uma única altura e compre um par de powerbeam 400 pra colocar nos locais onde VC vai distribuir na fibra.
> E verifique tbm se o local contem poluição da freqüência que VC esta usando.


Ao olhar aparentemente sim tem visada, mas se tiver alguns galhos de arvore, então não será possível é isso?? Ou fios de baixa e alta tensão próximo pode atrapalhar??

Pode explicar melhor ► "" nivele todos em uma única altura ""

Outra pergunta qual critério eu devo usar, como trocar de canal escolher o canal mais apropriado??
Mudei o canal de 5640 para 5745 e parece ter melhorado um pouquinho caiu de -74 -75 para -68 -69 olhem o Print??

----------


## jiago

> Ao olhar aparentemente sim tem visada, mas se tiver alguns galhos de arvore, então não será possível é isso?? Ou fios de baixa e alta tensão próximo pode atrapalhar??
> 
> Pode explicar melhor ► "" nivele todos em uma única altura ""
> 
> Outra pergunta qual critério eu devo usar, como trocar de canal escolher o canal mais apropriado??


Procure não deixar os equipamentos próximo da rede eletrica, por conta do arco voltaico

Sobre o nivelamento dos radios, tente deixar todos na mesma altura, exemplo:

Ap 11 metros de altura
Station 1 11 metros de altura
Station 2 11 metros de altura

Assim VC garante um bom fechamento do Fresnel dos radios.

----------


## TEKOWIFI

> Procure não deixar os equipamentos próximo da rede eletrica, por conta do arco voltaico
> 
> Sobre o nivelamento dos radios, tente deixar todos na mesma altura, exemplo:
> 
> Ap 11 metros de altura
> Station 1 11 metros de altura
> Station 2 11 metros de altura
> 
> Assim VC garante um bom fechamento do Fresnel dos radios.


Olha a 1ª Estação que envia está a maia ou menos entre 30 e 60 metros mais elevada é bem parecido com esse desenho abaixo, então mesmo deixando as 2 torres da mesma altura uma é bem abaixo da outra veja o desenho 

Anexo 67911

----------


## TEKOWIFI

> Procure não deixar os equipamentos próximo da rede eletrica, por conta do arco voltaico
> 
> Sobre o nivelamento dos radios, tente deixar todos na mesma altura, exemplo:
> 
> Ap 11 metros de altura
> Station 1 11 metros de altura
> Station 2 11 metros de altura
> 
> Assim VC garante um bom fechamento do Fresnel dos radios.


Os 02 pontos tem mais ou menos entre 35 e 60 metros de um maias elevado que o outro, mesmo que eu deixe as torres da mesma altura uma terá que olhar pra baixo e outra pra cima pra se alinharem veja no desenho bem parecido:

----------


## rubem

A diferença de altura não é problema. O problema é falta de visada limpa, ou zona de Fresnel pelo menos 80% limpa.

Em 1,4km um rádio a 18dBm de potência (E mesmo no data rate de menor potência Airgrid tem isso) com antena de 23dBi teria que dar sinal tipo -46dBm (Free Space Loss, com 100% de zona de Fresnel limpa). Tá faltando praticamente 28dBm de sinal!

Pra faltar quase 30dBm de sinal, ou uma Airgrid está virada em relação à outra (Uma a 90° da outra, em polarizações diferentes), ainda estão estão mal-alinhadas (Só há alto ganho num foco estreito de 6°), ou então a visada de fato não é limpa. E com visada suja não tem muito o que fazer a não ser subir as antenas (Colocando em cima de torre).

Qualquer coisa usa o Linkcalc pra ver o perfil do terreno tipo a imagem que desenhou: linkcalc.intelbras.com.br/LinkCalc/Default.aspx Só lembra que ele tem perfil do solo, as construções e árvores em cima do solo não aparecem no perfil, mas atrapalham. 

Mas antes coloque em faixa que PODE ter alta potência, a potência de transmissão está limitada a 7dBm (Tá no print) porque selecionando a maioria dos países ocidentais há limite digamos 27dBm EIRP (EIRP é potência do rádio + ganho da antena, dBm + dBi = dBm EIRP) entre 5,3 e 5,6GHz, coloque algo entre 5730 e 5850MHz (Faixa que por lei pode ter potência alta) pra poder colocar uns 18dBm, e veja se consegue sinal decente tipo -55dBm ou mais, porque com 7dbm de potência complica ter sinal suficiente pra throughput alto.

Com sinal menor que -65dBm (E menos que isso é -66, -67, -68, etc, tem um - na frente então não pense que -64 é pior que -65, é pior dever R$ 64 ou dever R$ 65? Dívida é -) nem adianta tentar medir throughput, primeiro use faixa onde é permitida potência, veja no Linkcalc se tem zona de Fresnel limpa, pra depois definir o que fazer (Subir antenas ainda mais, ou desistir desse ptp, fazendo de outro modo).

----------


## leobslima

> Pessoal é minha 1ª Experiencia com esse, equipamento e tudo que fiz até agora foi vendo videos no YouTube e lendo e aqui no Fórum
> 
> Mas eu ja fixei 02 antenas a 1ª Estação enviando p/o Ponto de acesso a 1.3 Km (Pelo Google Maps) de distancia onde terá outra Estação a 300 Metros que não instalei ainda, que receberá o sinal desse P. de acesso, é possível.
> 
> Estou enviando uma Internet Fibra 30/30 Full mas os teste de velocidade estão variando muito entre 2 e 15 Megas de Downloads e 0,4 a 27 Megas Upload o 1º esta a 08 Metros de altura do Solo e o 2º a 13 metros do Solo e mostra visada total deve ter muito erro meu na configuração se puderem me ajudar:
> Ex: a distancia eu ajustei p/ 1.6 KM uns 21% a mais e depois marquei auto??? escolhi o canal 5640 DFS Amplitude do Canal 20MHZ??


Ola TEKOWIFI 

cara olhando sua config.. -- vc esta com sinal em 7db de potencia 

recomendo ir na aba advanced marca Controlo de instalador EIRP: [?] Ativar
ae na aba wireless ele deve permitir vc desmarcar o regulador de potencia. e asim poder subir sua potencia para mais do que esses 7dbi 

outra forma que nao intefere em nada.. e vc marca que sua antena e de 7dbi ae ele permite vc subir a potencia.. ( isso nao interfere na antena real do equipamento ok ) 

apos isso veja como fica o sinal e posta ae... claro refaz o alinhamento ja com a potencia resolvida.. 

vi que os 2 lados estao asim . entao faça nos 2 lados . 

ae posta como ficou ok .o resto deixa tudo em auto que deve te resolver kkkk ae agente vai orientando o que vc pode ajustar se o sinal ficar bom .

----------


## TEKOWIFI

Amigos desculpem a demora e desde já agradeço a todos, devido ao excesso de chuvas e outros imprevistos,só agora pude retornar ao post.

Com relação as mudanças de configuração sugeridas por voces:
Leobslima, Rube, e Jiago não fiz nenhuma modificação ainda, a não ser ter mudado p/ o Canal 5600 DFS (Único Canal com melhoras significativas) pois gostaria que, reavaliassem como ficou após novo realinhamento, onde percebi que para aumentar a altura seria bem mais complicado devido a grande arvore na trajetória, mas desloquei a torre da 1ª Antena 5,5 Metros, para o lado saindo da frente da Arvore, e mesmo não tendo mexido ainda no alinhamento da 2ª Antena me parece ter melhorado consideravelmente conforme podem verificar na imagem abaixo. Onde ja chega quase aos 30/30 em teste feitos no Speed test e brasil Banda Larga

Então aguardo orientação baseado nesses novo parâmetros indicados na imagem:

----------


## TEKOWIFI

> Amigos desculpem a demora e desde já agradeço a todos, devido ao excesso de chuvas e outros imprevistos,só agora pude retornar ao post.
> 
> Com relação as mudanças de configuração sugeridas por voces:
> Leobslima, Rube, e Jiago não fiz nenhuma modificação ainda, a não ser ter mudado p/ o Canal 5600 DFS (Único Canal com melhoras significativas) pois gostaria que, reavaliassem como ficou após novo realinhamento, onde percebi que para aumentar a altura seria bem mais complicado devido a grande arvore na trajetória, mas desloquei a torre da 1ª Antena 5,5 Metros, para o lado saindo da frente da Arvore, e mesmo não tendo mexido ainda no alinhamento da 2ª Antena me parece ter melhorado consideravelmente conforme podem verificar na imagem abaixo. Onde ja chega quase aos 30/30 em teste feitos no Speed test e brasil Banda Larga
> 
> Então aguardo orientação baseado nesses novo parâmetros indicados na imagem:


Ai pessoal me deem uma força ai analiseem esses novos parametros

----------


## leobslima

> Ai pessoal me deem uma força ai analiseem esses novos parametros


Fico bem melhor --- porem seu sinal ainda esta em -63 e para essa distancia isso ainda nao e bom --

se melhorar um pouco sua potencia deve conseguir chegar nos -55 o que seria o sinal ideal para vc. --

----------


## TEKOWIFI

> Fico bem melhor --- porem seu sinal ainda esta em -63 e para essa distancia isso ainda nao e bom --
> 
> se melhorar um pouco sua potencia deve conseguir chegar nos -55 o que seria o sinal ideal para vc. --


E como eu faço isso, pode me ajudar

----------


## leobslima

> E como eu faço isso, pode me ajudar


Vc vai la na aba Wireless -- e ve se pode aumentar sua potencia se tiver bloqueada -- 

voce vai na guia avancado e marca instaler EIRP control -- salva 

ae vc deve poder desmarcar na aba wireless a opcao caucule limit EIRP -- e vc mesmo ajustar a potencia manualmente .

----------

